# Running Joey output through Computer Tuner Card



## Kali (Jan 20, 2013)

I've been reading posts here for a couple of years, but have a question that I can't find a topic on. I just got a hopper and 2 joeys installed today. I have one Joey hooked up to my computer monitor. So far so good. However, I used run the Dish Network box through my old computer's tuner (via COAX) so that I could watch a PiP while I am working on the computer. In my new PC, I have a Hauppauge WinTV HVR-1250 card with the following inputs: COAX, S-Video and a sound input (mini-rca?) First, the physical connection; can I use a composite to S-Video adapter to connect to the card? will that allow me to utilize the tuner to provide PiP capability while I am computing?
Thanks for all the good advice previously, and I am a newbie to posting, so please forgive me if this has been covered elsewhere.
By the way, I am not a techie, but someone who trys to keep up...
Thanks in advance - Kali


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The Joey outputs are just HDMI or composite ... there is no RF output.

If you can get a converter to change the composite to something your computer can use you should be able to replicate what you have done before.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

and for better knowing HW of the new devoces, take a look here www.dishuser.org/hopper.php ; see pictures, descriptions, PDFs ...


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

A Joey only outputs one signal, you would need to hook two Joeys up to get PIP to work. If you hook up the Hopper to your computer, you can PIP from the receiver, but not the computer. Yes a composite to s-video adaptor should work.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

or...if you have a home network, you could use a Sling Adapter to watch on your PC.


----------



## Kali (Jan 20, 2013)

Thanks everyone. I'm going to try to hook up the hardware using the Joey composite with adapter to s-video. I'll let you know how it works. I just had an idea that I may have problems with the software. I'll let you know - trying is how I learn.

I do have a sling adapter, so I may be forced to go that route. 

Kali


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

Remember S Video will only be video, no audio.


----------



## Kali (Jan 20, 2013)

So I got everything working with WinTV 7, Hauppauge’s TV program. It took a while since I had to order the Composite to S-Video bi-directional adapter.

Here’s what I did:
Attached a Composite to S-Video bi-directional adapter on the Joey, attached the S-Video Cable and ran it to the computer PCI card. Attached a 3.5 mm Stereo RCA Y-Cable Adapter to the red and white Composite outputs on the Joey and ran the 3.5mm stereo cable to the card.

Since I knew I was getting SD not HD, I also replaced the VGA cable output from the video card to a HDMI and hooked that up to the monitor. Might as well get the best SD I can.

The WinTV software has a (semi) scalable screen so that gives me, a “PnP effect” on the monitor.

Voila!

Again, thanks for the info.


----------

